# Allen bradley, programación sencilla pero lenguaje complicado (se agradece un tutoria



## Nepper (Ene 8, 2010)

Buenas!
Resulta que empesé a laburar con allen bradley, y me tiré a un curso pero solo vimos Siemens y Cutler hammer, pero no llegamos al allen bradley...
El tema que todo bien, se programar, no cosas profesionales y extensas, pero me manejo muy bien... el problema con el allen bradley es que está todo al reves de siemens, tienen las variables por un lado, los reset se llaman aparte... bueno, una vez que le enganché la vuelta a esas cosas avancé muchísimo, ya me estoy tirando a programas de varias subrutinas...
Pero todavía hay cosas que no se que son, y los 20 manuales que tiene no dicen nada....
Una de mis incognitas son ¿que son la barra verde fosforecente que aparecen siempre que pones un rele negado?!!!!! alguien me lo puede decir 
Al principio lo aceptaba, pero cuando abrí un programa ya hecho, a veces estaba con los negados, a veces no, y con los contactos comunes tambien, además  no hay forma de hacerle clik y ver sus "propiedades", o examinar por que tiene eso!!! se que es una cosa muy sencilla, pero al no saberlo me mortifica....
Luego, si alguien tiene algún tutorial, estaría agradecido.... solamente cosas elementales, que recorra todas las funciones y transmita ideas de programación, pero despues, programar no es problema...


----------



## quiquecba (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola:

Hace mucho que no uso el Allen Bradley, pero creo saber cual es tu duda.

Necesitaria saber mas detalles, por ej si es cuando trabajas OffLine u OnLine.

El soft RsLogix marca con verde fosforecente los elementos activos, es decir la continuidad en la lógica. Esto lo hace en modo OnLine y cada contacto que esté conduciendo estará marcado con ese verde; asi una linea que tenga todos los contactos (no importa si es NA o NC en verde, tendrá activa la salida asociada.

En modo OffLine el estado lo simula;entonces, un contacto NA (XIO) lo supone abierto y NO lo marca con verde; un contacto NC (XIC) lo supone cerrado, por eso lo marca con VERDE.

Apenas lo conectes OnLine, el estado de cada contacto será el real, de acuerdo lo que lea el PLC.

Espero haberte aclarado tu duda.

Y no renieges, por mas que sea complejo, ese PLC es uno de los mejores, lejos; te lo digo yo que mantenia los 5 PLC de una planta automotriz, con aprox 1000 entradas/salidas cada uno y varias redes de datos, JE!.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 12, 2010)

Gracias che!!!

(El que no quiere leer que se lea el úlimo párrafo)

Me maté leyendo los manuales a medida que programaba, y entre les 50 manuales encontré uno que explcaba el verde fosforecente... pero la verdad es que entendía otra cosa porque el manual hablaba de una "condición de entrada" y luego, su "condición de salida" asociada...
Esto me llevava a pensar que ese verde era un bloque condiconal representado por un contacto, o mas bin pensaba que ese contacto se activaba al cumplir una condición...
La cosa es que no tendia la idea, por un lado el manual me decía que era una condición, por el otro no encontraba como "acceder" a esta condición... por lo que las ideas me chocaban....

fué en ese momento que expresé mis "sentimientos" en este post, desesperado por encontrarle la lógica XD

Bueno, ahora ya estoy más familiarizado, y volviendo al tema de este post, el RSlogix es bastante sencillo de programar, y es muy intuitivo en cuanto al "sistema" para programar... pero sigo pensando que no es recomendable para comenzar... la verdad es que me resultó mucho más complicado que el windows vista....

Lo que quiero decir es que existen estandares, y el RSLogix lo tiene oculto. Es intuitivo en su programación, en su visualización, la verdad resuló ser muybueno, pero solo funciona así si tenes a alguien que la tenga clara. Solo podés aprender a usarlo si alguien te dijo como se hace tal cosa...
Se que no es una ciencia, pero alguien que nunca vió una PC, o justamente alguien quien tiene una simple idea de que moviendo el maus y haciendo click suceden cosas en la PC, esa persona puede intuir o acertar, en un corto lapso de tiempo, que boton cierra una ventana... sea linux o windows...

Mis primeros programas lo hice en un zelio en la secundaria, dos tres años despues sin haber tocado un PLC, rapidamente me adapté a un Logo, de array, el software era QuickII, al otro día terminé el programa. Al otro año, paso al Winpc y me fué muy bien, basta con agarrar el manual y sale todo... luego, pase por el Step7, y si bien la cosa era distinta, no fué un problema "descubrir" su estructura...

El problema fué el RSlogix... fué el más molesto para aprender... y eso que estaba con el RSlogix500.... cuando pasé al 5000... me quería matar... otra que el windows vista... ¿DONDE ESTA MIPC?.... aca, en el 5000 es ¿DONDE CONFIGURO LAS ENTRADAS?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Una vez escalado este obstáculo inmenso... recien ahí.. puede tomar sol en la cima...


----------



## DMag00 (Mar 20, 2011)

Se que es un tema atrasado pero espero y a alguien la sirva aun darse una vuelta por

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/curso-basico-plc-allen-bradley-43253/

Comenten por favor


----------

